# Yellow lab dying & females holding



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Yellow lab has been up in a corner for about a week now. Not eating, his mouth looks extended? And is now taking big gasps every 5 breaths.. He is also now sitting on the gravel. 30% water changes every Sunday. API water conditioner, aqua clear and stress zyme used at the water change. Tank is 3 months established. Uses Marineland c160 & c360 canisters. Water temp is 81 *F steady. Water parameters No3 <20, No2 0, PH 8, Kh 180, Gh 30.. this yellow lab has been in the tank approximately 1month. He came in an order along with 4male red cheeks, 2female red cheeks, and 6 OB mbuna fry. The tank had an existing yellow tale acei, a red zebra, a male kennyii, a dark striped mbuna, a grown OB mbuna and two smaller yellow labs. Last week I received a order with a OB Ahli Peacock, a rock krib, a moorii dolphin. Two days ago one red cheek male and the dolphin were found dead in the tank that morning. No obvious signs of fighting. Another thing I noticed, and I'll include a picture, (to see if anyone can tell). It looks like my two female red cheeks are holding.. I haven't noticed any mating behavior or fighting.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Correction. I have had the dolphin, rock krib and OB ahli for 20days


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Update...- I have been literally sitting down on the floor in front of my tank..(which is a added talent when you have a 6month old infant strapped to yourself in a baby carrier....the yellow lab is still in the same condition. I have come up with two possibilities for the deaths in the tank..I've noticed a few other fish appearing stressed, one being the red zebra, he does have some nipped looking fins.

1) I've known the yellow tail acei was the "tank boss".. but he was definitely over aggressive and chased everyone...but I never saw him fin nipping etc. however he could definitely be causing stress or physical damage when I'm not looking. I took out almost all of my rocks to change the landscape and his behavior didn't change. So I moved him to a different tank. I have left the majority of the rocks out for now. I've included pictures of before and after.

2)the red cheeks mating? I have now noticed shimmying and a few other signs of mating behavior. So I know this can lead to a lot of added aggression. If the stress continues, my next step will be to remove the two female red cheeks..and hopefully that will solve the problem.

Any opinions or suggestions on how to save my fish? Is there anything I can do for the yellow lab?

Also, is my tank set up better with fewer rocks? I had read you want the tank 2/3 full of rock... but any other tanks I see have barely 1/3 full of rocks.

This is a 75 gallon tank.


----------

